# Swing, swing.. (warning: cuteness inside)



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Remember my babies?? Well for those of you who've only seen them now, I used to have 5 sugar gliders. I sold of three before I embarked on my 4-month Southeast Asia tour. Now Tasha (Anastasia), had 2 babies a month and a half before I came back so I'm back to having four.

Tasha and her fraternal twins (Separated Tasha from the colony back to an old cage since Andrei doesn't seem to like babies running around.)










The male joey cozying up to me










Caught the twins sleeping 










And peeking










Not sure who was more surprised, me or them.. *note the sleeping one at the background lol*










Happy weekend guys!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

hahah love them


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

tony21 said:


> hahah love them


Haha!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh that surprised look is priceless. They are adorable


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

CoffeeKat said:


> Oh that surprised look is priceless. They are adorable


Got it printed and framed already!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good idea watermarking the photos like that... something I should consider in the future maybe.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Great idea printing and framing them lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

gracefulchaos01 said:


> Good idea watermarking the photos like that... something I should consider in the future maybe.


Google likes stealing photos so i did watermark. Free app so might as well lol


----------

